# αστική μη κερδοσκοπική εταιρεία (ΑΜΚΕ) = non-profit civil partnership, (καταχρ.) non-profit organization (NPO)



## catalyst (Jun 17, 2009)

Μήπως θα μπορούσατε παρακαλώ να προτείνετε κάποια δόκιμη απόδοση του όρου: "*μη-κερδοσκοπική αστική εταιρεία*" στα Αγγλικά; 
Αποκλείω το "non governmental organization" που μου πρόσφερε φίλη δικηγόρος (κάπως αβίαστα), γιατί παραπέμπει σε άλλου είδους νομική οντότητα που κατά κανόνα αποδίδεται με τον νεολογισμό "μη-κυβερνητική οργάνωση". Στο διαδίκτυο είδα ότι τέτοιες αστικές εταιρείες μη-κερδοσκοπικού χαρακτήρα αυτοπροσδιορίζονται στα Αγγλικά συνήθως ως "non-profit organisation" (π.χ. http://www.athensbiennial.org/AB/en/ENadmin.htm), ενώ βρήκα μόνον μία (http://www.nomosphysis.org.gr/show.php?catid=11&lang=2), η οποία αυτοπροσδιορίζεται ως "civil non-profit society" -απόδοση που νομίζω πως προξενεί μάλλον περισσότερη σύγχυση, παρά προσδιορίζει κάτι συγκεριμένο.
Κάθε πρόταση ευπρόσδεκτη!
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## NatCat (Jun 17, 2009)

*non-profit civil partnership*

_Partnership _και όχι _society _γιατί το δεύτερο σημαίνει σωματείο. 

Το _civil _χρειάζεται για να γίνει διάκριση μεταξύ της αστικής και των άλλων προσωπικών εταιριών (OΕ και ΕΕ). 

Σημειωτέον ότι δεν υπάρχει ακριβώς όμοια μορφή εταιρίας στην Αγγλία ή στις ΗΠΑ.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2009)

Ακριβώς όπως τα λέει η NatCat. Α, και στα ελληνικά νομίζω δε χρειάζεται το ενωτικό


----------



## catalyst (Jun 17, 2009)

*non-profit civil partnership*

Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά και τις δύο για την άμεση ανταπόκρισή σας!


----------

